# Do we really know our friends?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a very good friend who I've known for several years and a few days ago I offered to make him a 40mm template guide for his new Maktec (Makita) router. He asked how I made them after which he amazed me by asking if it wouldn't be easier if he had the discs made at work where there is a high pressure water/abrasive cutting machine. Well, in view of the time it takes me to make the discs, as shown in these shots, I of course couldn't give him the measurements fast enough and two days later he presented me with 9 x blank discs and 4 with 40mm holes. I had already turned two 40mm tubes and two of them are back with my friend for welding, one for him and one for anyone with a Makita router who has need for one. By the way, my tubes were a beautiful tap fit into the stainless steel discs!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Harry, that is some nice work. Your gift of creativity amazes me! Now, you and your friend can become _even better_ friends.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow awesome


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought a friend was one who would help you move, and a very good friend is one who will help you hide the body. :sarcastic:

Very cool Harry.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see what some lucky people are getting in their stockings.......


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice, Harry. I bought one from a place in Perth, and I must say that your ones certainly have a much nicer finish. I would actually say that you should make lots of these and also of different sizes for sale. I am sure lots of craftsmen would buy them. Again, very nicely done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I appreciate your kind remarks Andrew. I have made lots of template guides, mainly 40mm but quite a few other sizes and like all my projects, what I don't keep I give as presents, Because I don't consider myself a precision turner I only make guides for Makita routers so that I can test that they are a perfect fit in one of my routers.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

I am always glad to compliment people when it is deserved, Harry. You do great work. Might I ask where you are in Australia? I'm over in Perth.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Roodog said:


> I am always glad to compliment people when it is deserved, Harry. You do great work. Might I ask where you are in Australia? I'm over in Perth.


Along the freeway in Rockingham, where exactly are you?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Member locations are best shared in private messages.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

*reply to Harry*



harrysin said:


> Along the freeway in Rockingham, where exactly are you?


You are kidding me! I'm in Secret Harbour!! We are practically neighbours!! How's that for coincidence!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Any time you're down this way send me a PM and I'll give you my address.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

harrysin said:


> ... Because I don't consider myself a precision turner I only make guides for Makita routers so that I can test that they are a perfect fit in one of my routers.


Happy new year, Harry.

Don´t be so modest, Harry. Picture 3 on your post says the contrary!!!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Great job Harry. Do you TIG these?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> Great job Harry. Do you TIG these?


Since having a defibrillator fitted about four years ago I'm not allowed near an arc welder. I rely on friends who who have MIG or TIG welders. I've spent part of the weekend making two sets, 40, 35, 25 and 20mm. I took them to a friends home this afternoon and he did the welding. These shots show two that are completed, the rest will go back into the lathe tomorrow for cleaning up then have some holes drilled in them to keep the weight down for posting to distant places.

One of the reasons the I don't claim to be a skilled turner, I wouldn't trust myself to set the lathe for say the final cuts, rather, I take a whisker at a time until I reach the correct size and all the time hoping that I won't have to say S--T!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Two sets of metric template guides have now been completed and one set is on it's way to a friend in America and at the weekend the second set will be handed to a very good local friend.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Harry.

I didn´t know that you have my address.:laugh::laugh:


----------

